# good night,flatfish



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

best night so far 23 flounders in 2 hours.now the weather coming in late today is going to shut it down for awhile 4/18/20


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hunted hard last night. Saw one stuck one. Orange Beach area.


----------

